# Stampa

## Bridge79

Ciao,

sono riuscita a settare la stampante Epson C62 con cups usando il driver di gimp...ora pero' mi rimane un piccolo problema:

quando uso gedit, o mozilla, e mando in stampa qualche documento, non arriva alla stampante; in altre parole "non lo stampa".

Per stampare il file devo dare il comando cat "nomefile" >/dev/usb/lp0 che tra l'altro e' scomodissimo  :Sad: 

Come posso risolvere questo pasticcio???

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Ciao,

 

Ciao anche a te e soprattutto benvenuta

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> sono riuscita a settare la stampante Epson C62 con cups usando il driver di gimp...

 

Quindi sei riuscita a stampare la pagina di prova di CUPS??

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> ora pero' mi rimane un piccolo problema: quando uso gedit, o mozilla, e mando in stampa qualche documento, non arriva alla stampante; in altre parole "non lo stampa".
> 
> Per stampare il file devo dare il comando cat "nomefile" >/dev/usb/lp0 che tra l'altro e' scomodissimo 
> 
> Come posso risolvere questo pasticcio???

 

Solo con loro hai dei problemi o con tutti i programmi?

Cià!!

----------

## MyZelF

Ciao e benvenuta anche da parte mia.

Prova a dare un'occhiata a questo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47928

----------

## koma

Benvenuta bridge era ora ti facessi viva sul forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Legolas80

Ciao e benvenuta... prova a postare il file /etc/cups/printers.conf.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ti do solo il benvenuto il resto te lo hanno chiesto gli altri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bridge79

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Ciao e benvenuta... prova a postare il file /etc/cups/printers.conf.

 

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.19

# Written by cupsd on Wed Nov 19 00:29:23 2003

<DefaultPrinter Epson>

Info

Location /dev/usb/lp0

DeviceURI usb://EPSON/Stylus%20C62

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

Il fatto e' che la stampante funziona, ok, ma solo come localhost, infatti se nel file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf e' presente di default Listen 127.0.0.1:631 ed io aggiungo : 192.168.0.1:631 lastampa va in tutti i programmi(mozilla, gedit, gimp...) pero' devo lanciare il servizio cups una volta avviata la macchina, perche' se lo metto all'avvio mi risponde con quest'errore: cupsd: Child exited with status 99!

Qualche consiglio???

----------

## Bridge79

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   Ciao, 
> 
> Ciao anche a te e soprattutto benvenuta
> 
>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   sono riuscita a settare la stampante Epson C62 con cups usando il driver di gimp... 
> ...

 

Come ho gia' spiegato nella risposta di prima il mio problema e' che quando vado a modificare il file /etc/cups/cups.conf inserendo la riga "Listen 192.168.0.1:631" la stampante va benissimo, viene riconosciuta da tutti i miei software e stampo senza problemi  :Smile: 

Quello che mi lascia perplessa e' il fatto che se attivo il demone all'avvio con il comando rc-update add cupsd default, nel momento d'avvio del servizio ho questa risposta: cupsd: Child exited with status 99! e non mi funziona la stampa; quindi devo avviare il servizio cups solo dopo l'avvio del sistema(che non mi pare comodo).

Sai dirmi come posso risolvere?

----------

## Gandalf98

Chi è 192.168.0.1?

Se è un computer in rete è possibile che quando cupsd venga lanciato dagli rc script non sia ancora collegato. 

Infatti a computer avviato,e 192.168.0.1 collegato(?), non ci sono errori!!

----------

## Legolas80

Lo penso anch'io... secondo me cups viene avviato prima delle interfacce di rete, per questo non riesce ad avviarsi.

----------

## Gandalf98

Negli rc script si può mettere l'opzione net depend davanti ai moduli che richiedono di essere caricati dopo l'up della rete! Trovo molto strano che cupsd non sia avviato con questa opzione! 

Fra un pò verifico!

Cià

----------

## Bridge79

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Lo penso anch'io... secondo me cups viene avviato prima delle interfacce direte, per questo non riesce ad avviarsi.

 

Si, infatti...il sistema mi carica prima cups poi l'interfaccia di rete eth0...di conseguenza non riesce ad ascoltare l'ip 192.168.0.1, giusto???

Come posso fare affinche cups parta dopo l'interfaccia di rete, in modo tale che possa ascoltare il server 192.168.0.1:631 ???

Grazie!!!

----------

## Bridge79

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Chi è 192.168.0.1?
> 
> Se è un computer in rete è possibile che quando cupsd venga lanciato dagli rc script non sia ancora collegato. 
> 
> Infatti a computer avviato,e 192.168.0.1 collegato(?), non ci sono errori!!

 

Dunque, 192.168.0.1 e' il l'indirizzo che metto per far si che cups mi funzioni con i miei software, ossia quello del pc stesso!!!

Infatti, ripeto, se inserisco la linea Listen 192.168.0.1:631 nel file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf la stampante mi viene riconosciuta senza problemi da mozilla, gedit, gimp...pero' al momento del riavvio di cups mi da l'errore!!!

----------

## Gandalf98

Se ho capito bene 192.168.0.1 in realtà non è altro che un alias di 127.0.0.1???

Mi sembra molto strano che non funzioni con 127.0.0.1, io non ho mai avuto problemi!

Hai provato a mettere in /etc/hosts

192.168.0.1          localhost

Visto che la stampante è usb, hai fatto installato hotplug?

```
emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default
```

----------

## cerri

Puoi configurare cups per ascoltare su 127.0.0.1, in modo da averlo sempre attivo e non dipendente dalla rete.

CMQ non associare 192.168.0.1 a localhost, in quanto localhost e' per definizione 127.0.0.1.

192.168.0.1 lo puoi associare all'hostname della tua macchina.

----------

## Bridge79

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Puoi configurare cups per ascoltare su 127.0.0.1, in modo da averlo sempre attivo e non dipendente dalla rete.
> 
> CMQ non associare 192.168.0.1 a localhost, in quanto localhost e' per definizione 127.0.0.1.
> 
> 192.168.0.1 lo puoi associare all'hostname della tua macchina.

 

Come gia' descritto il mio problema e' un'altro, ossia il fatto che alla'avvio cups mi risponde con un'errore  :Sad: 

Purtroppo ho notato che l'unico modo per far funzionare la mia stampante e' mettere in Listen 192.168.0.1:631 altrimenti non va con i software...ma questo lo posso fare solo una volta avviato il computer:(

Non so proprio che fare...ma penso una soluzione, ci sia!!!

----------

## cerri

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Come gia' descritto il mio problema e' un'altro, ossia il fatto che alla'avvio cups mi risponde con un'errore 

 

Ok, ma prima volevo risolvere il fatto che cups ascolta "male"  :Smile: 

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo ho notato che l'unico modo per far funzionare la mia stampante e' mettere in Listen 192.168.0.1:631 altrimenti non va con i software...ma questo lo posso fare solo una volta avviato il computer:(

 

Allora, posta plz i file /etc/hosts e /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Non so proprio che fare...ma penso una soluzione, ci sia!!!

 

Ovvio!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bridge79

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   Come gia' descritto il mio problema e' un'altro, ossia il fatto che alla'avvio cups mi risponde con un'errore  
> 
> Ok, ma prima volevo risolvere il fatto che cups ascolta "male" 
> 
>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   Purtroppo ho notato che l'unico modo per far funzionare la mia stampante e' mettere in Listen 192.168.0.1:631 altrimenti non va con i software...ma questo lo posso fare solo una volta avviato il computer:( 
> ...

 

Questo e' il mio file /etc/hosts:

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.1   server.bridgecom        server

Questo e' il mio /etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

########

######## Server Identity

########

#

# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

#

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

#

ServerName 192.168.0.1

#

# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

########

######## Server Options

########

#

# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#

# Classification: the classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

#

#Classification classified

#Classification confidential

#Classification secret

#Classification topsecret

#Classification unclassified

#

# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

#

# The default is off.

#ClassifyOverride off

# 

# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default "/usr/share/cups".

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

# 

# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to "utf-8".  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#

# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

#

#DefaultLanguage en

#

# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".

#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

#     

# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#

# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers

# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The default

# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security vulnerability

# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing. 

# 

#FileDevice No

#

# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster)

# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

#

#     debug2    Log everything.

#     debug     Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

LogLevel info

#

# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

#

MaxLogSize 0

#

# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#

# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#

# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is No.

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#

# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#

# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default is

# 100.

#

#MaxCopies 100

#

# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed.)

# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.

#

#MaxJobs 500

#

# Printcap: the name of the printcap file.  Default is /etc/printcap.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#

# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either

# BSD or Solaris.  The default is "BSD".

#

#PrintcapFormat BSD

#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#

# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate

# with print queues under IRIX.  The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"

# from ESP Print Pro.

#

# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program

# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write

# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.

#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#

# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.

# By default "/var/spool/cups".

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#

# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

#

# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default "/usr/lib/cups".

#

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

#

# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.

# By default "/etc/cups".

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

########

######## Encryption Support

########

#

# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

########

######## Filter Options

########

#

# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp and lp, however you can configure things for another

# user or group as needed.

#

#

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...

#

User lp

Group lp

#

# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.)  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

#

#RIPCache 8m

#

# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in.  This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

#

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

#

#FilterLimit 0

########

######## Network Options

########

#

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

#

# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you'll

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)

#

#Port 80

#Port 443

##Port 631

Listen 127.0.0.1:631

Listen 192.168.0.1:631

#

# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

#

#HostNameLookups On

#

# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

#

#KeepAlive On

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

#

# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

#

#MaxClients 100

#

# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled from a specific host.  Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of the

# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger.  A value of 0 specifies the

# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.

#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#

# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#

# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

#

#Timeout 300

########

######## Browsing Options

########

#

# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer

# information on the network.  Enabled by default.

#

#Browsing On

#

# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

#

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

#

# The default is "cups".

#

# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not response to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

#

# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is not sent!

#

# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a

# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

#

# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will

# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.

# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's

# broadcast address.

#

# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.

# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would

# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.

# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network

# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are refreshed

# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can

# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.

#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress @LOCAL

#BrowseAddress @IF(name)

#

# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host".)  Enabled by

# default.

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

#

# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.

#

# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.

#

# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations for

# addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned hostname

# lookups on!

#

#BrowseAllow address

#BrowseDeny address

#

# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

#

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

#

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

#

#BrowseInterval 30

#

# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#

# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers

#

#BrowsePoll address:port

#

# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

#

#BrowsePort 631

#

# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to another.

#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address

#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#

# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#

# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.

#

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

#

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses On

#

# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit

# classes.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

#

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#

# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

#

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

########

######## Security Options

########

#

# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

#

SystemGroup lp

#

# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.

# Defaults to 300 seconds.

#

#RootCertDuration 300

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", "User",

# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point

# interfaces.  For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,

# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up

# link.  Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the

# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are

# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so

# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,

# 802.11, etc.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.0.0/16

</Location>

#<Location /classes>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /classes/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

<Location /jobs>

#

# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

</Location>

#<Location /printers>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#</Location>

<Location /admin>

#

# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration functions.

# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.0.0/16

#Encryption Required

</Location>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf-1.1.18,v 1.2 2003/09/25 13:58:56 lanius Exp $".

#

ECCO QUESTO e' quello che attualmente utilizzo e che non mi fa partire cups all'avvio!!!

Sebbene comunque lo faccia a partire a computer avviato!!!

Aspetto con ansia una tua risposta  :Smile: 

----------

## Gandalf98

/etc/hosts mi sembra a posto

Per quanto riguarda cupsd.conf ho provato a fare il diff tra il mio file di configurazione ed il tuo (<tuo             >mio):

```
1  12c12

2  < ServerName 192.168.0.1

3  ---

4  > ServerName localhost

5  136c136

6  < MaxLogSize 0

7  ---

8  > #MaxLogSize 0

9  332c332

10  < Listen 192.168.0.1:631

11  ---

12  >

13  674c674

14  < Allow From 192.168.0.0/16

15  ---

16  >

17  746c746

18  < Allow From 192.168.0.0/16

19  ---

20  >

```

Hai impostato come servername 192.168.0.1, quindi se non viene configurata eth0 prima di cupsd ti da errore! Io ho l'ADSL se configuro la scheda di rete, assegnandogli un IP, rp-pppoe non si collega più!

Hai tolto il limite al log, ma non dovrebbe creare alcun problema.

Hai aggiunto Allow From [rete a cui appartiene server]

Io proverei a:

-) commentare # le righe 10 - 14 - 18 (nel tuo file sopra ognuna di queste righe c'è 127.0.0.1 e lo lasci com'è)

-) sostituire alla riga 2 192.168.0.1 con localhost

-) commenta la riga in hosts 192.168.0.1 server.bridgecom server

Prova a riavviare e vedi se riesce a caricare cupsd all'avvio, poi incrocia le dita e prova a stampare!!

 *Quote:*   

> se inserisco la linea Listen 192.168.0.1:631 nel file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf la stampante mi viene riconosciuta senza problemi da mozilla, gedit, gimp...pero' al momento del riavvio di cups mi da l'errore!!!

 

hai aggiunto solo quella o anche le altre tre?

Cià

----------

## Bridge79

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> /etc/hosts mi sembra a posto
> 
> Per quanto riguarda cupsd.conf ho provato a fare il diff tra il mio file di configurazione ed il tuo (<tuo             >mio):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dunque, ho fatto come mi hai detto, cups viene caricato correttamente all'avvio, ma ho il problema di partenza...NON stampo...come se la stampante non fosse riconosciuta: pero' se da browser entro in localhost:631 e stampo la pagina di prova va, la stampa...insomma stampo solo nel test di cups(in localhost) e se mando i file direttamente a /dev/usb/lp0...ma non e' quello che voglio, e quello che ho sempre fatto con le altre distro, tipo rh(schifo)!!!

Ho aggiunto Allow From 192.168.0.0/16 per condividere la stampa nelle altre macchine connesse in lan  :Smile: 

Siamo da capo...per poter stampare come vorrei devo mettere in listen 192.168.0.1:631 ma quando avvio il pc non mi carica cups  :Sad: 

Che cavolo...ci sara' pur una soluzione  :Smile: 

Almeno spero...vorrei scegliere gentoo come os!!!

Aspetto, grazie per le risposte  :Smile: 

Daniela.

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Dunque, ho fatto come mi hai detto, cups viene caricato correttamente all'avvio, ma ho il problema di partenza...NON stampo...come se la stampante non fosse riconosciuta: pero' se da browser entro in localhost:631 e stampo la pagina di prova va, la stampa...insomma stampo solo nel test di cups(in localhost) e se mando i file direttamente a /dev/usb/lp0...ma non e' quello che voglio, e quello che ho sempre fatto con le altre distro, tipo rh(schifo)!!!

 

Quello che temevo, non capisco come mai le applicazioni non riconoscano cupsd? se fai ifconfig le interfacce sono tutte configurate bene?

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Ho aggiunto Allow From 192.168.0.0/16 per condividere la stampa nelle altre macchine connesse in lan 

 

Avevo capito che era un pc isolato e che avevi messo i vari 192.168... per riuscire a stampare!  :Embarassed: 

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Siamo da capo...per poter stampare come vorrei devo mettere in listen 192.168.0.1:631 ma quando avvio il pc non mi carica cups 

 

Dubbio, forse stupido, ma da root e lasciando 127.0.0.1 riesci a stampare?

Cià

----------

## Bridge79

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   Dunque, ho fatto come mi hai detto, cups viene caricato correttamente all'avvio, ma ho il problema di partenza...NON stampo...come se la stampante non fosse riconosciuta: pero' se da browser entro in localhost:631 e stampo la pagina di prova va, la stampa...insomma stampo solo nel test di cups(in localhost) e se mando i file direttamente a /dev/usb/lp0...ma non e' quello che voglio, e quello che ho sempre fatto con le altre distro, tipo rh(schifo)!!! 
> 
> Quello che temevo, non capisco come mai le applicazioni non riconoscano cupsd? se fai ifconfig le interfacce sono tutte configurate bene?
> 
>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   Ho aggiunto Allow From 192.168.0.0/16 per condividere la stampa nelle altre macchine connesse in lan  
> ...

 

 Si anche da root riesco a stampare la pagina di prova ma non dalle applicazioni  :Sad: 

Ifconfig mi risponde benissimo, la configurazione e' ok!!

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:70:1E:5B  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:f4ff:fe70:1e5b/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:532 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:558 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:426759 (416.7 Kb)  TX bytes:67945 (66.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x9000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:911 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:911 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:139506 (136.2 Kb)  TX bytes:139506 (136.2 Kb)

Ps. entrando da browser in localhost:631 ho notato che in testata c'e' una scritta:

Default Destination: none

Sara' per caso quel "none" che mi causa i problemi?

Non capisco piu' nulla...

Daniela.

----------

## Gandalf98

Prova ad aggiungere in /etc/init.d/cupsd nella sezione depend:

```
depend() {

   use net

   after logger

   before nfs

   use vmware

   use hotplug

}
```

after net.eth0

Con le impostazioni precedenti al mio suggerimento di prima. Così dovrebbe caricare cupsd dopo aver avviato la rete! Spero così funzioni anche se non capisco perchè non stampi da localhost!!!

Cià

----------

## Bridge79

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Prova ad aggiungere in /etc/init.d/cupsd nella sezione depend:
> 
> ```
> depend() {
> 
> ...

 

Infatti, hai perfettamente ragione! In questo modo all'avvio eth0 e' stata caricata prima di cups che quindi ha potuto ascoltare 192.168.0.1:631 e conseguentemente la stampa va!!!

Abbiamo risolto...ma come procedura siamo sicuri che sia quella corretta?

Fammi sapere; Un bacio, Dany  :Smile: 

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Infatti, hai perfettamente ragione! In questo modo all'avvio eth0 e' stata caricata prima di cups che quindi ha potuto ascoltare 192.168.0.1:631 e conseguentemente la stampa va!!!
> 
> Abbiamo risolto...ma come procedura siamo sicuri che sia quella corretta?
> 
> Fammi sapere; Un bacio, Dany 

 

La procedura per gli rc-script è corretta, mi sono riguardato il manuale. Inoltre se parte senza errori e stampa....

L'unico mio dubbio rimane il motivo per il quale non stampava da localhost.

Vabbè ora vado a dormire!!

Alla prox smack 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bridge79

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

>  *Bridge79 wrote:*   Infatti, hai perfettamente ragione! In questo modo all'avvio eth0 e' stata caricata prima di cups che quindi ha potuto ascoltare 192.168.0.1:631 e conseguentemente la stampa va!!!
> 
> Abbiamo risolto...ma come procedura siamo sicuri che sia quella corretta?
> 
> Fammi sapere; Un bacio, Dany  
> ...

 

Bhe' io non mi arrendo, continuo a documentarmi sino a quando non capisco perche' da local non stampa...per adesso non posso fare altro che ringraziarti fortemente...sei stato il mio piu' grande aiuto...ti devo un favore!

Buonanotte, ci sentiamo presto, ok?

Un bacio, Dany.

----------

## DuDe

Io ho notato che emerge cups installa di default un cuosd.conf privo di alcune autorizzazioni, domani dal lavoro posto il mio che ho dovuto modificare a manina per far si che vedesse il device di stampa, nel mio caso un printserver

----------

## Bridge79

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Io ho notato che emerge cups installa di default un cuosd.conf privo di alcune autorizzazioni, domani dal lavoro posto il mio che ho dovuto modificare a manina per far si che vedesse il device di stampa, nel mio caso un printserver

 

Bene, sono curiosa  :Wink: 

Aspetto!

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Anch'io avevo capito che era un pc isolato.

Cosa dicono i files di log quando stampi dalle applicazioni?

----------

## DuDe

ecco il mio cupsd

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf-1.1.18,v 1.2 2003/09/25 13:58:56 lanius Exp $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.

#

#   Copyright 1997-2003 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636-3111 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9603

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

########

######## Server Identity

########

#

# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

#

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

#

ServerName netbackup.roma.seceti.it

#

# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

#

ServerAdmin root@netbackup

########

######## Server Options

########

#

# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#

# Classification: the classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

#

#Classification classified

#Classification confidential

#Classification secret

#Classification topsecret

#Classification unclassified

#

# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

#

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

#

# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default "/usr/share/cups".

#

DataDir /usr/share/cups

#

# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to "utf-8".  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#

# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

#

#DefaultLanguage en

#

# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".

#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

#

# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#

# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers

# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The default

# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security vulnerability

# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing.

#

#FileDevice No

#

# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster)

# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".

#

FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

#

#     debug2    Log everything.

#     debug     Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

#

LogLevel info

#

# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

#

#MaxLogSize 0

#

#

# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#

# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#

# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is No.

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#

# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#

# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default is

# 100.

#

#MaxCopies 100

#

# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed.)

# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.

#

#MaxJobs 500

#

# Printcap: the name of the printcap file.  Default is /etc/printcap.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#

# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either

# BSD or Solaris.  The default is "BSD".

#

PrintcapFormat BSD

#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#

# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate

# with print queues under IRIX.  The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"

# from ESP Print Pro.

#

# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program

# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write

# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.

#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#

# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.

# By default "/var/spool/cups".

#

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#

# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

#

RemoteRoot root

#

# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default "/usr/lib/cups".

#

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

#

# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.

# By default "/etc/cups".

#

ServerRoot /etc/cups

########

######## Encryption Support

########

#

# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.

#

# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

########

######## Filter Options

########

#

# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp and lp, however you can configure things for another

# user or group as needed.

#

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...

#

User lp

Group lp

#

# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.)  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

#

#RIPCache 8m

#

# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in.  This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

#

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

#

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

#

#FilterLimit 0

########

######## Network Options

########

#

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

#

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

#

# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you'll

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)

#

#Port 80

#Port 443

Port 631

# Listen 10.2.3.2:631

#

# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

#

HostNameLookups On

#

# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 60

#

# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

#

#MaxClients 100

#

# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled from a specific host.  Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of the

# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger.  A value of 0 specifies the

# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.

#

# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.

#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#

# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#

# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

#

#Timeout 300

########

######## Browsing Options

########

#

# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer

# information on the network.  Enabled by default.

#

Browsing On

#

# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

#

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

#

# The default is "cups".

#

# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not response to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

#

# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is not sent!

#

# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a

# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

#

# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will

# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.

# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's

# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.

# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's

# broadcast address.

#

# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.

# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would

# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.

# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network

# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are refreshed

# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can

# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.

#

BrowseAddress 10.2.3.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress @LOCAL

#BrowseAddress @IF(name)

#

# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host".)  Enabled by

# default.

#

BrowseShortNames Yes

#

# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.

#

# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.

#

# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations for

# addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned hostname

# lookups on!

#

BrowseAllow All

#BrowseDeny address

#BrowseDeny address

#

# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

#

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

#

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

#

#BrowseInterval 30

#

# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

#

BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#

# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers

#

#BrowsePoll address:port

#

# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

#

BrowsePort 631

#

# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to another.

#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address

#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#

# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#

# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.

#

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

#

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses On

#

# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit

# classes.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

#

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#

# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

#

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

########

######## Security Options

########

#

# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

#

SystemGroup lp

#

#

# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.

# Defaults to 300 seconds.

#

#RootCertDuration 300

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", "User",

# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point

# interfaces.  For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,

# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up

# link.  Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the

# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up

# link.  Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the

# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are

# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so

# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,

# 802.11, etc.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 10.2.3.*

</Location>

<Location /classes>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

</Location>

<Location /classes/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

</Location>

<Location /jobs>

#

# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

# AuthType Basic

# AuthClass System

</Location>

<Location /printers>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

</Location>

<Location /printers/name>

#

<Location /printers/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

## Anonymous access (default)

AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

# AuthType Basic

# AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

# AuthType Digest

# AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

# Deny From All

Allow From .seceti.it

</Location>

<Location /admin>

#

# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration functions.

# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

# AuthType Basic

# AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 10.2.3.*

#Encryption Required

</Location>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf-1.1.18,v 1.2 2003/09/25 13:58:56 lanius Exp $".

#

```

Scusate la lunghezza del post 

Confrontalo con il tuo e vedi dove decommentare e dove aggiungere i vari order allow,deny

----------

## Gandalf98

Esiste una metodo per eliminare tutte le righe che iniziano con #?

Sarebbe più agevole confrontarli!

Cià

----------

## cerri

```
$ grep -v "#"
```

Ma rimangono sempre le linee vuote... ora a voi scoprire come si eliminano quelle  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma rimangono sempre le linee vuote... ora a voi scoprire come si eliminano quelle 

 

mmm

```
$ sed -e "/^$/d"
```

ma se ci sono degli spazi prima di \n???

mmm2

```
$ sed -e "/^[ ][   ]*$/d"
```

Sotto win 'ste cose se le sognano  :Laughing: 

----------

